# will my shrimp starve in a planted tank if i go away for a week?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im going away for about 10 days over the xmas holdays, i have a shrimp tank with a bunch of xmas moss and java fern and was wondering if the shrimps can go that long without food or if theyl eat the plants or if i should setup an autofeeder

or possibly leave the lights on the whole time so theres algae for them to eat?

any shrimp keepers have suggestions for me? will they be fine? have yours died while u were on vacation in the past? etc

thanks


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

good question.. a couple days i'm sure it's fine but 10 days... have to see what the experts say. my tank is now full of algae so i'm pretty sure my shrimps will be fine


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I am by no means an expert, but I have had used fresh spinach leaves on cherry shrimps for a 16 day vacation. Shrimps survived and no noticeable casualties. The spinach leaves take a few days to soften in water. hth


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome thx, approx how many leaves per shrimp did you put in?


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I put 10-12 leaves in a 20g tank. There were 100+ shrimps in it.

The leaves float near the surface. I stuff some down under in the water.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is your tank, Mike? If it's not too big to transport with just a little water in it, I could look after it at my place. I"m already looking after Scholz's shrimp tanks while he's away in Mexico and I'm enjoying that a lot. Your place is not too far from mine, so it might not be too hard to transport the tank. I have Fluval shrimp safe water conditioner and minerals, shrimp food.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

its a 10 gallon so it might be possible but i have no transportation


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just leave your lights on 24/7 and grow some algae. When its visible on the glass of your 10g they'll be able to eat that and live a while. I had mine living for months when I left it like that.


----------

